# on-line banking in English



## kos (Mar 12, 2011)

Which banks in Cyprus offer this option? Is it possible for a foreign EU national (non-resident) to open a bank account with Cyprus bank?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

kos said:


> Which banks in Cyprus offer this option? Is it possible for a foreign EU national (non-resident) to open a bank account with Cyprus bank?


Most of the banks here offer that option.
We bank with Laiki Marfin bank who offer it. Also we used to have accounts with Alpha bank and they also offer online banking in English.

As an Eu resident you can open a bank account here very easily.
Most of our clients open bank accounts here before actually becoming residents as it makes payments for the properties they are going to buy or rent easier.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I would be surprised if any of them don't. Hellenic and Bank of Cyprus do.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Most of the banks here offer that option.
> We bank with Laiki Marfin bank who offer it. Also we used to have accounts with Alpha bank and they also offer online banking in English.
> 
> As an Eu resident you can open a bank account here very easily.
> Most of our clients open bank accounts here before actually becoming residents as it makes payments for the properties they are going to buy or rent easier.


Hi Veronica

I hope you are well

How do you open a bank account in Cyprus but resident in the UK please?

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> I hope you are well
> 
> ...


Hi, I am fine thanks, how are you?

I think you probably need to be here to open an account but it dosnt matter if you are resident in the UK. You just need to have proof of residence with you as well as your passport. The banks here take photocopies of your passport for their records.
Proof of residence includes things like utility bills ect.
I don't know whether it is possible to open an account online but I would doubt it. 

Regards
Veronica


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Veronica said:


> Hi, I am fine thanks, how are you?
> 
> I think you probably need to be here to open an account but it dosnt matter if you are resident in the UK. You just need to have proof of residence with you as well as your passport. The banks here take photocopies of your passport for their records.
> Proof of residence includes things like utility bills ect.
> ...


Hi Veronica

We are fine thank you hun

Still no joy with selling the house Grrrr lol

We are considering one of those companies who buy but not pay full price!!

Thanks for the informatin re banks

Regards

hotshop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

hotshop said:


> Hi Veronica
> 
> We are fine thank you hun
> 
> ...


Why not just reduce the price yourself? You will still probably get more than you would get from those companies.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2011)

Just curious. Why you need proff of recidense? According to EU regulations everyone that is a citizen of EU have the right to open a bankaccount in any other eu memberstate only proving your citizenship. This is one of the cornerstones in EU, the free movement of capital.

And when I opened our account in Bank of Cyprus I only was asked for passport

But perhaps Cyprus breakes this regulations also as so many others


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Just curious. Why you need proff of recidense? According to EU regulations everyone that is a citizen of EU have the right to open a bankaccount in any other eu memberstate only proving your citizenship. This is one of the cornerstones in EU, the free movement of capital.
> 
> And when I opened our account in Bank of Cyprus I only was asked for passport
> 
> But perhaps Cyprus breakes this regulations also as so many others


Perhaps this has changed since Cyprus became a member of the EU.
When we first bought a property here and went to open a bank account we had to show proof of residence so I am only speaking from personal experience.
Actually although we have always told our clients to bring some proof of residence when they come for opening a bank account, we don't go into the office with them at the bank as we don't want to pry into their financial affairs and it has never occurred to me to ask if they needed to show their proof of residence.
So maybe I am wrong and it is no longer a requirement.


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

In february 2010 we too needed to proof our residence. We had to bring in our utilities bill and a passport to open a bank account.


----------



## hotshop (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi all

Just to say a big thanks - I have managed to email the Bank of Cyprus in Paphos and they offer internet banking with them even though I am based in the UK (for now)

They asked for a scanned copy of passport and a utility bill to start off with - this will enable us to sort out the financial affairs before we arrive

Once again, many thanks for your help

Regards

hotshop


----------

